

CSS3 Rainbow Dividers - franze
http://codepo8.github.com/CSS3-Rainbow-Dividers/

======
yuvadam
Now we just need some CSS3 "under construction" icons and we're ready for
1997!

(Seriously, anyone up for the challenge?)

~~~
hackermom
Don't forget the CSS class for a dividing line in the form of dripping blood,
and one for a rotating cranium.

~~~
kenkeenan
A rotating cranium ON FIRE, if you please!

~~~
anons2011
Ah, reminds me of my first site on geocities.com and tripod.com all those
years ago!

------
statictype
View-Source for more fun.

    
    
         -lynx-animation:charlieeee 2.5s forwards linear infinite;
    

...

    
    
        #tongue{position:cheek;}
        /* ^ OMG! An ID! That kills performance! */

~~~
cdmoyer
I can't believe they choose to leave the unicorns commented out by default.

------
kulpreet
Finally! Now we can properly emulate the 90s with modern web standards. :)

~~~
chucknthem
Don't forget to use a rainbow terminal when you're hacking together your retro
90s site <https://github.com/busyloop/lolcat>

~~~
wladimir
I didn't know of that program. It's a pretty funny effect. Thanks :)

------
kmm
Huh? The body of the document is enclosed in <sarcasm> tags.

Also, I once want to commit with the message "Added unicorn option".

------
gnoupi
If you open it with Opera and don't feel it particularly amazing, like I did,
open it with another browser.

(Only viewing the source I realized it was supposed to be animated)

------
spking
Someone should tell this guy:

<http://eonweb.com/cgi-shl/foxweb.exe/menu@search>

~~~
gte525u
Hah, I had no idea foxpro had a web-front end.

------
crazysim
"It uses all the cool stuff your iPhone can do!"

It doesn't seem to work on iOS 4.3.3 on an iPad 2. Does this work with iOS 5?

~~~
lachenmayer
Just tried it with iOS 4.2.1 on an iPhone 3GS. Nothing appears around the
paragraph.

------
netghost
Absolutely need to also throw in some RainGlows!
<http://monkeyandcrow.com/blog/css3_rainglows/>

------
josteink
_This means they are hardware accelerated!!!_

And still choppy on my Xeon (before going full cycle and starting over again).
Too lazy to see if this is an implementation error or a performance issue. And
yes, I do realize this is a joke.

Just mentioning this as a warning: Just because someone says "hardware
accelerated" doesn't mean you should go crazy and stop thinking performance.

Same applies to CSS3. Use it wisely.

------
dspeyer
For those who don't want to wade through it, the key point is:

background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient (and moz, o, ms and khtml
equivalents)

------
chrislomax
Very nostalgic, I was thinking we need a way of emulating blue flames licking
around a spinning oval logo!

------
alanh
Dang, don't you hate it when you see someone else showing off their stuff when
you did it as well, but kept it under the radar? My old-school-style CSS3 HRs
(not animated): <http://jsfiddle.net/alanhogan/xjBMV/2/>

------
trocker
Swweett Stuff. I've been waiting for something retro like this to be designed
in CSS3 - Hardware Accelerated! How about we start off some open css3 design
sources and lets make crazy stuff until its just a matter of combinations to
make any aw3som3 effect!

------
ivanicus
Cool CSS3 experiment... (god forbid this turns "fashion" again!)

------
Aviwein77
This is kind of fantastic, in the 'I almost want to go out and plaster it all
over a website just for fun and to laugh at peoples reactions' fantastic.

------
BillSaysThis
Chris H always gives an audience what they want ;) Another arrow in the post-
modern HTML5/CSS3 quiver.

------
shawndumas
<http://www.aliviastoys.com/>

------
Flavius
<sarcasm>Great! Just what the web needs.</sarcasm>

------
par
I am ready for the css/js spinning earth and marquee!

------
iamclovin
lol at #tongue{position:cheek;}

~~~
rimantas
Did you know that CSS caused one of the big disasters?

    
    
      #titanic{float:none}

~~~
anons2011
How about

.einstein {position: relative;}

~~~
mikeleeorg
I hope you all don't mind, but I loved these CSS declarations so much that I
whipped this up today:

<http://csshumor.com/>

If you've got any more, let me know! 8-)

------
harrisreynolds
Let's party like it is 1999!

------
indrora
I think I just gayed in my pants a little.

------
FrancescoRizzi
oooh... it's Geocities!

~~~
sp332
Historical (not sarcastic) analysis of Geocities: <http://contemporary-home-
computing.org/1tb/>

------
mickeyckm
AWESOME :)

